# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  تحميل ويندوز XP بالفرنسية 2012 telecharger windows fr sp3

## mohamed73

تحميل ويندوز XP بالفرنسية 2012 SP3 download windows xp frensh 2012 SP3 telecharger windows xp français 2012 SP3  نسخه الاكس بى الخفيفة والعملاقه الاصلية Windows XP Professional SP3 Updated march 2012 بتحديثات مارس مع تعريفات الساتا        حجم الملف 612 ميجا  لغة النسخة frensh  اصدار النسخة 2012  نبدة هن النسخة  نسخه أكس بي بتحديثات شهر مارس 2012
Windows XP Professional SP3 Updated 2012
تحتوى النسخه على التحديثات والرقع الامنية
النسخه أصلية وتقبل التحديثات من مايكروسوفت
مضاف اليها اخر تعريفات للساتا والإكسبلورر الثامن    This is the original W!nd0ws XP Pr0fe$sional $P3  (32-bit) ISO from M!cr0$Oft. Including M!cr0$Oft updates till  15.03.2012, !nternet Expl0rer 8 and SATA drivers.     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     السيريالات لويندوز اكس بى MR49R-DRJXX-M6PX2-V96BF-8CKBJ
K49H2-RPR94-QBGG4-DBCTM-YT64G
D36RK-QDFFD-BTWWY-BT7KK-43MGM
6QFDX-PYH2G-PPYFD-C7RJM-BBKQ8
BDD3G-XM7FB-BD2HM-YK63V-VQFDK
D36RK-QDFFD-BTWWY-BT7KK-43MGM
B79GC-DQF9M-RWB2D-C2BRT-2GV38
VHHWK-69Y6M-WM8YD-MB8TR-K86FB
V2C47-MK7JD-3R89F-D2KXW-VPK3J
B79GC-DQF9M-RWB2D-C2BRT-2GV38
FGC8C-X6RHQ-BCP4R-YBGJH-G63BM
K39J7-PK2XW-WD7FJ-76R8W-CXXPW
DKVQX-948B8-8JHKF-WRXJ2-VY8MM
XT8Y8-3HGP3-NXQ7G-J3TVT-JCM7T
PYK9V-C93VV-CB99C-MGDWT-4K9K3
V2C47-MK7JD-3R89F-D2KXW-VPK3J
FGC8C-X6RHQ-BCP4R-YBGJH-G63BM
K39J7-PK2XW-WD7FJ-76R8W-CXXPW
D36RK-QDFFD-BTWWY-BT7KK-43MGM

----------


## احمد170

شكرا

----------


## سيسكو222

جميلة نسخة رائعة

----------


## agraf

شكرا

----------


## benabdelhafidh

_شكراجزيلا_

----------


## zanati

كم انا سعيد بي اجودي في منتداكم  :Smile:

----------


## zanati

اشكركم على منتداكم القيم

----------


## baki25_07

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## bouhelal

_شكراجزيلا_

----------

